# private messages



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

is there a way to check an see if a pm has been sent, i can pull up the ones i have receved, but can not fiqure out how to see the ones i have sent


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

top of the page, the drop down box..... where the box full meter is. it says "jump to folder"


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i will try it now thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

aint no tryn just go do it! :rockn: 

haha..


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Try not...
Do or do not.....there is no try.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

holy sheep sizzle polaris man, well i know you guys vote on different thins an have polls an such. if you ever have a vote or poll on the dumm a=s question, do not forget to include this one. i feel badly challanged( i hadnt evean had a beer, or other mind altreing subtance on that one)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha  it's all good.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey we all have pretty days or smart days. You were just having a pretty day when you asked (or at least the male version of that)


----------



## acorn2009 (Mar 23, 2012)

why cannt i access my private messages? it says that i do not have the authority to do that???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

new members are not allowed to PM or access to PM's until they have a few posts under their belt. It's our way of keeping spammers from signing up on the forum, and then mass PM spamming people.

:rockn:

And Thank you very much from the bottom of my forum heart, for searching for a solution, finding an existing thread, and posting in it, instead of starting a new one. :bigok: 

For that I think I will manually turn on your PM abilities! - *Edit: DONE. PM away.


----------



## acorn2009 (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah. i understand. i also think that i didnt have anything in the message spot so i couldnt really see it. I can access it now that i sent a pm..
thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> new members are not allowed to PM or access to PM's until they have a few posts under their belt. It's our way of keeping spammers from signing up on the forum, and then mass PM spamming people.
> 
> :rockn:
> 
> ...


 
Ah...warms my heart....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I do have a nice side... see :bigok: haha


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I do have a nice side... see :bigok: haha


I always knew it!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Jon WTH? .....going soft on us buddy?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah Im sure I'll have to ban someone before the day is over you know how it goes.... :flames:













LOL :bigok: j/k.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

geeze popo425 , this scared the crap out of me, i saw it an you were the last to post , i thought you were bored an decided that was a pretty dumb arse question ,an decided to throw my arse out, but in what ever defence i can put up for myself,i thought i had searched for the answer before i posted ,glad to see it helped a fellow member, an he got a ata boy from the big man


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... not a bit. It's like my teachers use to say, they only dumb question is the one that doesnt get asked. 







And new threads about clutch springs :bigok:


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> And new threads about clutch springs :bigok:



Hahaha that literally made me laugh out loud, don't know why, but now I'm getting some weird looks Haha.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol me too. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

